# Vulcain X Teepe



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Well, after an emergency C section Sunday afternoon, the puppies are finally here. I'll get some pics soon, trying to get them put up here may be a different story!

http://www.working-dog.eu/wurf-details/10588/du-Chemin-aux-Legendes


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Hope all is smooth sailing from this point. Glad you were there for her.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Good luck with the pups Rick, hopefully they get in some good homes.


----------

